
Ask HN: How do you manage your projects locally? - inktrap
Dear all,<p>during the years many projects accumulated on my laptop. If that sounds familiar to you, how do you keep an overview? Ideally I would like to have a tool (perhaps curses based?) that let&#x27;s me list, sort, tag and search all of my projects, with the goal to know what project has which status, aso.<p>I only found (and tried) tag based file systems (tmsu, tagfs) or file organizers (tagspaces, tagtiql), but nothing especially for folders containing source code and I am sure I am not the only one with this problem. So, what are you doing? I guess not every project is on GitHub or your private repository hosting platform (thinking of gitolite, Gogs, Gitlab here).
======
dozzie
Wiki (that doubles as a home page), directory layout conventions, and README
in project's repository.

README gives an overview and shows goals of your project, to both you and your
potential users. A very important part.

Wiki serves as a landing page, repeats some (many) of the information included
in README, points to documentation (or even hosts it). A collection of wiki
pages can be then organized into categories, so it's kind of a listing of what
have you written already.

Unified directory layout has the least spectacular function: you know where to
look for which project.

> I guess not every project is on GitHub or your private repository hosting
> platform (thinking of gitolite, Gogs, Gitlab here).

Except for GitHub, I don't use any of that. For read access, I simply expose
through HTTP what git calls "bare repository", adjusted with `git update-
server-info'. For write access, I use ssh:// transport to what otherwise is
published for reading/cloning. Plus gitweb, so I can browse repositories with
a web browser these rare times I need to.

And then I treat GitHub as a supplementary distribution point and a merge
requests source for projects I consider good enough to be published. Not
everything lands in my GitHub, but everything gets its own repository on my
server.

